# IELTS (EoR / re-mark) Any chance in Writing 6 to 7



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*L8.5, R8.5, W6, S7 = O 7.5*

I have lost IELTS again (New Delhi IDP - *July 12th*). All previous attempts, I fell short of 0.5 in Speaking & Writing. My Listening & Reading had always been >7.5. This time I followed Ryan writing structure, was not that bad at all, not sure what could be the reason for penalty in Writing. 

Is there any success story with EoR in Writing score upgrade from 6 to 7 (Delhi - IDP center). Do I stand any chance yet or shud I bury it. I promised myself - this was my last try in IELTs. But I am unsure now - shud i go for EoR in writing.

With IELTS 0 points, my current EOI score as follows
189 - score is 60
190 - score is 65


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,
If you are confident about your writing then go for re-mark.
Make sure there are no spelling mistakes....
The points score is OK for respective visa categories , but if you want to apply for SS, then check the IELTS score required for your occupation for that state.... most of the occupation require 7 in each section.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

In my opinion you will definitely get the 0.5 you wanted. So go for recheck.



thewall said:


> *L8.5, R8.5, W6, S7 = O 7.5*
> 
> I have lost IELTS again (New Delhi IDP - *July 12th*). All previous attempts, I fell short of 0.5 in Speaking & Writing. My Listening & Reading had always been >7.5. This time I followed Ryan writing structure, was not that bad at all, not sure what could be the reason for penalty in Writing.
> 
> ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi,
> If you are confident about your writing then go for re-mark.
> Make sure there are no spelling mistakes....
> The points score is OK for respective visa categories , but if you want to apply for SS, then check the IELTS score required for your occupation for that state.... most of the occupation require 7 in each section.



I did score 7 in writing once, and TOEFL Writing I had 5 of 6. My occupation is open in SA & WA - where 6 is ok :confused2:

However, my Key concern is the low ceiling of 480. It might disappear after 1st Invitation is released August 1st - i fear. Had very high hopes on this 10 points from IELTS before August 1st.

Now I m doomed


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Mate, I have attempted IELTS 4 times, each time getting 6.5 in writing and 7 or above in rest. So gave my last attempt a remark as I was quite confident of increase by 0.5. Was Unsuccessful though! So really upto u.... I wud rather suggest to give IELTS another shot but from a remote location.

All the best with your decision anyways!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> Mate, I have attempted IELTS 4 times, each time getting 6.5 in writing and 7 or above in rest. So gave my last attempt a remark as I was quite confident of increase by 0.5. Was Unsuccessful though! So really upto u.... I wud rather suggest to give IELTS another shot but from a remote location.
> 
> All the best with your decision anyways!



Thanks mate for sharing experience. It helps

Was your EoR for Test results Delhi IDP/BC ?


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

Idp


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

1st Attempt - Listen 8.0 Read 7.5 Write 6.0 Speak 6.5
2nd Attempt - Listen 8.5 Read 8.0 Write 6.5 Speak 7.0 (sent for re-mark, back with same score)
3rd Attempt - Listen 7.5 Read 7.0 Write 7.0 Speak 6.5 (sent for re-mark, back with same score)

wasted some a lot of $ on this IELTS...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> 1st Attempt - Listen 8.0 Read 7.5 Write 6.0 Speak 6.5
> 2nd Attempt - Listen 8.5 Read 8.0 Write 6.5 Speak 7.0 (sent for re-mark, back with same score)
> 3rd Attempt - Listen 7.5 Read 7.0 Write 7.0 Speak 6.5 (sent for re-mark, back with same score)
> 
> wasted some a lot of $ on this IELTS...



Oh! 
This seems EoR doesnt work at all !


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

thewall said:


> Oh!
> This seems EoR doesnt work at all !


It is based on luck. You can always try.
I cannot even get a 0.5 increase in one of the band after repeated attempt.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> It is based on luck. You can always try.
> I cannot even get a 0.5 increase in one of the band after repeated attempt.


i heard it depends on test center as well, my friends who appeared in British council - did get thru EoR, but i m yet to see successful EoR thru IDP.

I think i will wait till August 1st round of Invitation from DIAC


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've submitted for an "Enquiry of Results" or re-evaluation on my IELTS scores. 

Original score: L8.5, R9, W7.5, S7.0

If you know about the IELTS examination format, you should know that Listening and reading are objective and chances of a positive outcome on remarking is small whereas writing and speaking are more subjective, especially speaking. 

The outcome of my remark is that my speaking grade was bumped up by a full 1.0 bring it to 8.0 but my writing remains the same at 7.5. 

Yes, remarking does work for some of us especially in the writing and speaking section.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

Even i have applied for EOR through IDP for my results.
My initial results are, R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 6.5, S: 7. I just need 0.5 more in writing in module, once i get that then only i can apply for 189.

Already 7.5 weeks are over, not sure when IDP people are going to send me the revaluation results. Anticipating 0.5 increase in my initial writing result.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

silversulphur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i have applied for EOR through IDP for my results.
> My initial results are, R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 6.5, S: 7. I just need 0.5 more in writing in module, once i get that then only i can apply for 189.
> ...


What happened ? Were you successful in getting an increase ? Am also sailing on the same boat and thinking about going for an EOR. Hence, am curious to know...


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> *L8.5, R8.5, W6, S7 = O 7.5*
> 
> I have lost IELTS again (New Delhi IDP - *July 12th*). All previous attempts, I fell short of 0.5 in Speaking & Writing. My Listening & Reading had always been >7.5. This time I followed Ryan writing structure, was not that bad at all, not sure what could be the reason for penalty in Writing.
> 
> ...


My writing score got remarked from 6.5 to 7. If you are confident, give it a try. Writing and speaking are subjective unlike listening and reading which have got fixed answers. Since revaluation is going to be done by a different person, he/she may find your writing better than what the first assessor felt. It does depend on luck too. 
IELTS is a funny exam i have ever seen. They do not handover the answer sheets. If we are not informed of mistakes, how in this universe are we going to improve in the next attempt?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i have applied for EOR through IDP for my results.
> My initial results are, R: 8.5, L: 8.5, W: 6.5, S: 7. I just need 0.5 more in writing in module, once i get that then only i can apply for 189.
> ...


Generally how much time does it take for EoR to come.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Generally how much time does it take for EoR to come.


it takes 6 to 8 weeks. I got mine in 6th week.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> it takes 6 to 8 weeks. I got mine in 6th week.


Mine sent on Dec 1st to British Council, UK, still ho answer.


----------



## leobassoi (Jun 20, 2012)

I heard from an IELTS tutor that a lot of mistakes have been made when marking the writing module. So I requested a remark. My band score increased 1.0. So now I've got L7.5 R7.5 W7 S7. I'm glad for that, but I find it ridiculous. 1.0 band increase is a reasonably large gap. Whoever marked the first time didn't have the proper training to be an IELTS examiner, or they want to increase the profits in the IELTS industry, or they want to make it harder for people to apply for PR.

YOU SHOULD REQUEST A REMARK, IF YOU ARE CONFIDENT THAT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN AT LEAST 0.5 MORE THAN WHAT YOU GOT( WRITING or speaking ONLY)


----------



## leobassoi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine took less than 1 month. Maybe I was lucky. But I only requested to remark the writing module.


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

I took an exam in Nov and the result was :
L:8 R: 7 W: 6.5 S: 6.5
Then I requested for re-mark and the result was:
L:8 R: 7 W: 7 S: 7

I was in doubt with my speaking but I was sure that my writing was 7 then I asked for re-check for both Speaking and Writing and it all worked!

By the way Re-mark was done by IDP.


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

leobassoi said:


> Mine took less than 1 month. Maybe I was lucky. But I only requested to remark the writing module.


hi ,

where did u do ur IELTS ? and how soon did u apply after getting the results ? and when ??


I just got my results from IDP melbourne. Writing was 6.5 ( was 7 on last two attempts )
should i apply for re eval ? 

im thinking whether go for re test or a re-Eval ? 

(s 7.5 / R&L 8 / W 6.5) 

thanks.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rakithaw said:


> hi ,
> 
> where did u do ur IELTS ? and how soon did u apply after getting the results ? and when ??
> 
> ...


Imagine the food and beer you can buy for $176. 
Save it.


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

.. yaah. $176 seems like a waste .. im going to hit the bar now ...


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

Today I received the result of my 4th IELTS attempt, L: 8.5, R: 8, ,W: 7, S: 7.
I am very happy with my results, can't express it with my words.

Patience and dedication is the key to tackle IELTS. I had applied for reval through IDP for my 1st attempt for writing module. However, my grade was unchanged. Reval is completely depends upon luck.

All the best to each and everyone for IELTS exam.


----------



## leobassoi (Jun 20, 2012)

rakithaw said:


> hi ,
> 
> where did u do ur IELTS ? and how soon did u apply after getting the results ? and when ??
> 
> ...


I did in NMIT Coolingwood. If you are confident that you can get another 0.5, you should request it. The people that will review your writing are the PROs in Canberra and these "old school" guys might give you this extra 0.5.
In the end it will be your call.

Good lucky.
Leo


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

leobassoi said:


> I did in NMIT Coolingwood. If you are confident that you can get another 0.5, you should request it. The people that will review your writing are the PROs in Canberra and these "old school" guys might give you this extra 0.5.
> In the end it will be your call.
> 
> Good lucky.
> Leo


Thanks for ur reply. I did apply for a re-eval. And booked another ielts date. 

Hate to wait ...


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*speaking 6 to 7 is it possible ?*

hi
i am crying at home. I received my results: 

L 8.5 R 7.5 W 7 

and Speaking 6 !!!!

I can not believe because I had before 7 and then 7.5 in speaking

how could I did worse ???? I dont believe this result

but I didn't like the examiner I think she was not experienced enough

I need a 7

do you think I can improve from 6 to 7 with an EOR


----------



## rakithaw (Jan 17, 2013)

gupgupada said:


> hi
> i am crying at home. I received my results:
> 
> L 8.5 R 7.5 W 7
> ...



if u think u hav done well .. u should Re-eval ...

I ve done ielts 4 times to now.. speaking - 7.5/8/7.5/7. I got 7 for the time that I spoke really well . speaking and writing marks are given as the point of view of the examiner. U might get lucky  .. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gupgupada said:


> hi
> i am crying at home. I received my results:
> 
> L 8.5 R 7.5 W 7
> ...


Hi,
If you are sure and confidant that u have performed well in speaking , then u should go for recheck.

It surprises me that 2 times u have received 7 and above and now u are getting 6. There must be some sort of mess up. If your performance was not good, then u can come down to 6.5 and not 6. 
I think u should go for re check as at a latter stage u should not feel that, u have missed the opportunity.


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*speaking 6 to 7?*



civicblade said:


> I've submitted for an "Enquiry of Results" or re-evaluation on my IELTS scores.
> 
> Original score: L8.5, R9, W7.5, S7.0
> 
> ...


Hi 
this is amazing it encouraged me a lot

what was your EOR center ?

thanks


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Hi,
I want to ask is it possible to increase in bands in writing from 6.5 to 7 in revaluation. I appeared in ielts test 3 times and my score aree as follows:

1st-- R=7.5 L=7 W=7.5 S=6
2nd--R=8 L=8 W=6.5 S=6
3rd--R=8.5 L=8.5 W=6.5 S=7.5

now i want to apply for revaluation for 3rd one. My requirement is 7 each. please guide me if its possible to inclination in writing part..
please reply


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*IELTS EOR for Speaking Test*

I've applied for EOR only for "Speaking". It was 6, I needed 7. It took 10 weeks to reply my result back. They rescored my speaking as 6.5 
My test centre was Birmingham-UK
I've scored 7 and 7.5 for speaking before this test !!!
But I recommend everyone to apply for an EOR. It is only 60 GBP and they are giving it back if your final score is higher.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx gupgupada, my requirement is 7 in each module. i got less marks in writing module and need .5 more to completemy requirement... do you think revaluation would b beneficial for me.....
pls reply,...


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*aply for EOR*

Yes ! I recommend because writing is a subjective area like speaking. I would apply definitely if I had time to wait...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx alot gupgupada.. i was in dilemma..


----------



## gupgupada (Apr 26, 2013)

*aply for EOR*



raman15091987 said:


> thanx alot gupgupada.. i was in dilemma..


don't hesitate if you have time


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

waiting for result outcome of EOR.. already 6 weeks.... hope will get .5 increase in writing...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> waiting for result outcome of EOR.. already 6 weeks.... hope will get .5 increase in writing...


For me, idiots took 3 months time (I tried reaching them once in a week since my 8th week started, and they were replying imperiously that I should wait for 10 weeks and bloody when I waited for 10 weeks, still same imperious responses from them) and after that, I was politely requesting them for the results at 11th weekend saying that, it has already crossed their SLA as well as 3 more weeks, and when they were still being funny and was casual with responses like system out of order or application not working, I fired them on telephone and spoke to the so called head and fired them. Then, I was shocked to hear that, I he has to see and get my application details. And the next day, the head called me and said they just gave W, S for revaluation and if I want L&R too, it will take 3 more weeks (Meaning, they haven't took my request of all modules properly). He also convinced me of the same that, I go only with W&S, then I agreed. Again, the immediate next day, he said my results are with him and he sent me with a NO CHANGE letter (So idiotic). I do not trust these people and also, I did not had access to London team to escalate this issue. With these kind of unprofessional responses from them, I really wonder if they send our application for reevaluation (It may not be the case with every applicant though, I agree, but I have seen such ridiculous responses and NO Change letters from many people, google out, you will know a lot what happens).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

got my results today.. had applied for eor in writing but alas it remained same.. nw hav to appear in test again... this was my third time and nw hav to appear for 4th time. really very irritating..


----------



## ShabirRahim (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi,

I didn't get 7 in writing for the first 3 times i wrote IELTS. I scored more than 7 or 8 in others, all the 3 times. I tried remark, but didn't get changed. I heard, one out 100 will get the mark changed. Wasted money in it. 

Finally, English Ryan for writing helped me. Of coarse, i memorized few context based words and quotations, and used it. It saved my time instead of thinking at that moment. I hope this helps. 

All the best from my side for your next trial.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx Rahim bro.. even I tried ielts 3 time and my score was:
1st- R=7.5 L=7 W=7.5 S=6.5
2ND- R=8 L=8 W=7 S=6
3RD R=8.5 L=8.5 W=6.5 S=7.5(APPLIED FOR EOR BUT REMAINED SAME)

just don't knw wat to do...


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

I scored a 6.5 in writing in my first take. Then I went for some local coaching, but for writing, I used English Ryan's pdf. I think its an excellent format to follow and quite simple in structure. I ended up with 7.5 (writing). I was thinking I should have scored more, the way I wrote it. 

You can either buy that pdf from his website or get it on a tor.rent if you search around. I prolly still have it around.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

strikerjax said:


> I scored a 6.5 in writing in my first take. Then I went for some local coaching, but for writing, I used English Ryan's pdf. I think its an excellent format to follow and quite simple in structure. I ended up with 7.5 (writing). I was thinking I should have scored more, the way I wrote it.
> 
> You can either buy that pdf from his website or get it on a tor.rent if you search around. I prolly still have it around.


I agree with you. Ryan 's book is very good. In first attempt, scored .5 less in W. Thus, applied for EOR, whose result is awaited :fingerscrossed: and wrote IELTS 2nd time on 12 Oct, result coming on 25th.

In 2nd attempt, I followed structure explained by Ryan. Used sentence structures from essays in IELTS blog. For letter, I used phrases from ACE the IELTS book.

Hope to see required marks in 2nd attempt.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

is ryan book available only for writing.. want to knw if ny thing available for speaking too. and pls let me know whr from can I get this book??


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

Since Speaking test requires quick thinking, I made a structure to help me out. 
At the very least you wont get stuck cause you have nothing to say. 

I used the following structure/mnemonic to explore the topic in a Logical manner, Change perspective etc.

1. Adv / Disadvantages of X OR Good/Bad about X

2. Compare with substitutes or similar items 

3. Change Perspective when talking about X topic
ex: Think as a Employer Vs Then from an Employee perspective 
Doctor vs Patients Viewpoint (opposing Perspective)
Aus Immigrant vs Case Officer Point of View etc

4. Past - Future : How you see X topic in Past or Future Vs the present

5. Personal Exposure to X topic: Memory as a Kid, teen etc
: How Parents, siblings, friends dealt with X topic

6. Influence of X topic on your life

7. High level view of X topic Vs Microview of X 


- Use stock phrases such as : 
My friends think X is not a good idea, whereas I think there are positive as well as negative aspects to it.
On one hand, X is good because ......, on the other hand, X is not good because of this.....

- Use connectors like first, second, moreover. Google it. Lots of examples online.



Hope this helps you out.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hello Expats,

Does anyone has "How to write at a 9 level" 2013 version?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

can any bdy please suggest me links to prepare for writing and speaking.. please guide me..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> can any bdy please suggest me links to prepare for writing and speaking.. please guide me..


Check here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2119186-post341.html


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

I got my IELTS IDP Results today and was really disappointed.

L:7, R:7, S: 7.5 and W: 6.5

Believe me, In the previous attempt, I got 8.5 in writing and I just can't believe that I got 6.5. Moreover, the pattern I used for writing was almost the same compared to the first one.

I need all 7 or more. What are the chances of EoR? How transparent is the process? I'm very depressed and need help from experts here.

thanks,
ykps.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

ykps said:


> I got my IELTS IDP Results today and was really disappointed.
> 
> L:7, R:7, S: 7.5 and W: 6.5
> 
> ...


If you are very confident that your writing was same as previous exam, apply for EOR. 

Chances of increase in score in EOR is 50-50. You might get increase in score. I applied for EOR but result was negative.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Ratnesh sir.. even mine result was negative... booked again .. having test on 6 November .... this is 5th time m appearing in this exam... its very frustrating...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kumar9090 said:


> BEWARE OF IELTS FRAUD/CHEATING
> 
> Hi All Friends
> 
> ...


Your friend shouldn't have taken wrong path. If such things happen there will be many clients getting 20 points from IELTS.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

that's true even I got person saying these things.. that he can help me in getting marks through wrong methods.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

The most important aspect that we should observe here is even though we do require a better score in one part of the test,we still need to write all the parts i.e S,L,R,W again and what happens next - easy guesses.. they mark you down on something else.

I think if someone is not getting required marks on one particular part say writing,we should be allowed to sit for the new test for that part only and not write the test for all 4 again.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi 
I have got writing 6.5, reading 6.0, listening 6.0 and speaking 5.5.

i have just applied for remarking in speaking test.

Can anyone please tell me how bright my chances are to score 6.0 or above in speaking?

Thanks.

Hammad


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Saqaib how did your test go ?? You have put in great amount of hard work ..I am sure u will sail through..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, Could you please pass me the pdf if you still have it?


----------



## mujeeb687 (Oct 1, 2014)

hello, recently i applied for EOR, IELTS britisch council and received this email: 

Greeting from British Council!

This is with regards to your enquiry on results form. Kindly share the bank details (mentioned below) with us at the earliest in order to process your EOR and we would be doing an electronic fund transfer instead of issuing a demand draft in case of a score change 

Beneficiary (Bank Account Holder’s Name) : 
Bank Name : 
Bank Account Number : 
Bank Branch (address) : 
IFSC Code (this can be obtained from the cheque book) : 

Regards,

Is this mail refers to any positive feedback on score change, plz suggest and thanks


----------



## deepchouhan (Sep 7, 2014)

mujeeb687 said:


> hello, recently i applied for EOR, IELTS britisch council and received this email:
> 
> Greeting from British Council!
> 
> ...


These details are required to process your EOR application. It will take around 6 weeks to get the new result, once you submit the above details.


----------



## shagoon.panda (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,

My results of IELTS (GT) for Mar 19 paper are :

L 8.5
R 8.0
W 6.5
S 8.0

I actually have 2 doubts wherein I seek your help :

1. What are my chances of getting a higher score if I go for a re-marking in the Writing section
2. What are my chances for an Australian PR eligibility as different agents are saying different things - some are saying 7 in each section is required and some are saying 8 in each section is required.


I am confused and need help from experienced guys like you.....


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

shagoon.panda said:


> Hi,
> 
> My results of IELTS (GT) for Mar 19 paper are :
> 
> ...


Mate, depends on whether revaluation is done in India or overseas and also depends on how well you have articulated. From my experience, I too got 6.5 in writing in the first attempt while all others being 7 and above. Went for revaluation and score got bumped to 7.5, in line with my expectations. Apparently, it's revaluated by a foreigner. So it all depends on who corrects ur paper. As this is a money milking test, chances of deliberately keeping it sub 7 are high. It's a call you have to make based on how well you have written and willing to risk more money. Good luck! !


----------



## shagoon.panda (Apr 12, 2016)

lvonline said:


> Mate, depends on whether revaluation is done in India or overseas and also depends on how well you have articulated. From my experience, I too got 6.5 in writing in the first attempt while all others being 7 and above. Went for revaluation and score got bumped to 7.5, in line with my expectations. Apparently, it's revaluated by a foreigner. So it all depends on who corrects ur paper. As this is a money milking test, chances of deliberately keeping it sub 7 are high. It's a call you have to make based on how well you have written and willing to risk more money. Good luck! !


Hi, thanks for the reply... did you also appear from New Delhi ? What chance do I have that a foreigner might re-check my paper ? 
It actually is about a lot of money ---> revised to 8300/- bucks ....:juggle:

I had exceeded the word count by quite a number of words ... for essay 1 I might have written 300 words and for essay 2 I think I wrote 400 words..... could that be a reason for bad marks ??


----------



## RD1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

It took IELTS on 02nd April and mt results are


Listening:	7.5
Reading:	8.0
Writing:	8.0
Speaking:	8.0
Overall:	8.0

I would like to know how much points will be awarded to me for subclass 189 visa?

Will I get 20 or 10 points? :juggle:

I believe I will get 10


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

RD1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It took IELTS on 02nd April and mt results are
> 
> ...


You will get 10.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

shagoon.panda said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply... did you also appear from New Delhi ? What chance do I have that a foreigner might re-check my paper ?
> It actually is about a lot of money ---> revised to 8300/- bucks ....:juggle:
> 
> I had exceeded the word count by quite a number of words ... for essay 1 I might have written 300 words and for essay 2 I think I wrote 400 words..... could that be a reason for bad marks ??


I gave my test from Vizag. Can't say who will correct paper. 
Ideally stick to number of words..can be 20 or 30 words higher but certainly not lower. Can't say if that led to bad score. Mostly it's done deliberately.


----------



## RD1 (Apr 9, 2016)

*IELTS or PTE or TOEFL*

Hi Guys,

I recently took IELTS and awarded scores as shown below:

Listening:	7.5 
Reading:	8.0 
Writing:	8.0 
Speaking:	8.0 
Overall:	8.0

This result unfortunately awards me 10 points for SC 189. A 0.5 additional in listening would have given me 20 points.

With 10 points I am eligible for EOI with total of 60 points, but what I understand is with more points the probability of early acceptance and invite increases. 

I am thinking of writing TOEFL or either PTE, Can anyone of you please advise me whether this a good idea or not because I have another 1-2 months to go before I apply for EOI as my Migration Skill Assessment (MSA) is yet to be submitted.


----------



## shagoon.panda (Apr 12, 2016)

rd1 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i recently took ielts and awarded scores as shown below:
> 
> ...


why dont you go for a re-marking ?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

shagoon.panda said:


> why dont you go for a re-marking ?


You should only consider remarking if you think that the score you got for speaking and writing is not reflective. As listening and reading answers are either right or wrong so it is very unlikely that the score will change


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

lvonline said:


> Mate, depends on whether revaluation is done in India or overseas and also depends on how well you have articulated. From my experience, I too got 6.5 in writing in the first attempt while all others being 7 and above. Went for revaluation and score got bumped to 7.5, in line with my expectations. Apparently, it's revaluated by a foreigner. So it all depends on who corrects ur paper. As this is a money milking test, chances of deliberately keeping it sub 7 are high. It's a call you have to make based on how well you have written and willing to risk more money. Good luck! !


Hi I wrote exam on Feb 18th and got 6 in LRS and only 5.5 in W 
I gave my revaluation on March 10th everyday I am waiting for the results I called IDP they told me due date is 6th may shall you advise me how long is your processing time for revaluation??


----------



## aims (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOR 7 weeks ago.. still no reply 
L7.5 R9 S7 W6.5


----------

